
Caps Lock? No Thanks - coneybeare
http://matt.coneybeare.me/caps-lock-no-thanks/
======
zeeed
nice, thanks!

it's too bad that it's not possible to change the behavior from 'caps lock' to
simply imitate the shift key.

